# Who wants a better clutch set-up?



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

I may do a group buy if the interest peaks  

Answer a few quesitons.. 

What dont you like about your current clutch? 

What would you want in a clutch? 

How much power do you need it to hold? 

Would you prefer a puck or a Full Face that you could abuse like a puck?

What is your favorite clutch "you have used" and why?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

to answer your questions:

1. i love my current clutch. 

2. i would want something that would be able to take abuse and still be able to hold up for daily driving.

3. at least 300ft.lbs

4. if its a track car, i wouldn't mind a puck. but for the street, i'd rather have a disc.

5. my favorite clutch is the one i have now, a RPS Max Street Disc. it holds up to 400ft.lbs and it isn't as stiff as other aftermarket clutches i've felt, making it good for street use.


----------

